# battery went bad after BIG THREE install



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Yes. Its a dead battery. Check CCA on it. I'm betting 525. Replace it. 115 bucks or so. Install yourself. Dealer 155 for install and battery

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I consider any battery suspect after three years and automatically replace them at five years.

It's just one of those things.

Rob


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> Yes. Its a dead battery. Check CCA on it. I'm betting 525. Replace it. 115 bucks or so. Install yourself. Dealer 155 for install and battery
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


When replacing my battery what should the CCA and CA be?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Nothing to do with the kit.. Just a bad battery that happened to go at install time.. Terry's kit is top notch..


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Nothing to do with the kit.. Just a bad battery that happened to go at install time.. Terry's kit is top notch..


oh yeah its the sh*T i was just wondering if i could of done anything wrong, if so what would cause this.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its a dead battery, you can pick up a replacement from Walmart that will perform all needed functions of your Cruze, and it should only cost you like $140. If it were the kit, then there would be no way that my battery would've lasted half a year, and nearly 20K miles. That, and I wouldn't be able to play music with the engine off for 30-60 minutes and start back up without a single stutter.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Consumer Reports rated Autozones DuraLast Gold Series the best. I put a 1000cca one in my Cobalt. Boss. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Fwiw I run ac delco batterys in my diesel truck, get a solid 5 years of hard life out of them. Impressed for the $


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i get 10yrs out of costco batteries


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> i get 10yrs out of costco batteries


Where do you live? 10 years is quite a long time.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> i get 10yrs out of costco batteries


Ten years?!?! Insane


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

What CCA and CA should i look for in a battery. I am going to put a little system in the cruze in the future. Like a 5 channel with a 10 inch sub


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where do you live? 10 years is quite a long time.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Says BC in his profile... I am assuming deep cycle battery. I had a Redtop last me about 9 years and 3 cars before it finally left me stranded in the cold.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

another thing to consider is the output of the alternator on our cruzes. I imagine either the 1.4t or the 1.8 has a relatively small alternator. With newer cafe rules increasingly making every mpg count most modern vehicles are going with the most efficient setup possible. And larger alternators are heavier, cause more drag and parasitic loss on the motor which results in power loss and mpg hit. I know that our cruze alternators are variable power output but still to keep from being a strain I imagine its a rather small unit. This can play into the need to replace batteries sooner. Factor in the seeming lack of quality in stock parts even when compared to buying the same brand aftermarket and its easy to see why a dead battery can crop up in just a couple of years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The earlier model year Cruze batteries seem to have gone quicker than the 13's. Sitting at 11k miles, I had 3 scares so far with the battery. 1st issue was service charging system message and the last 2 were sitting with the radio on after the car was shut off and got the low batt power save mode message.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

louiecruze said:


> What CCA and CA should i look for in a battery. I am going to put a little system in the cruze in the future. Like a 5 channel with a 10 inch sub


You will not overpower the alternator with that system. Don't worry about what battery you buy regarding that. Just get an OEM replacement. 



Merc6 said:


> Says BC in his profile... I am assuming deep cycle battery. I had a Redtop last me about 9 years and 3 cars before it finally left me stranded in the cold.


Must have been back before they moved production to Mexico and quality tanked. 



prince_bigd said:


> another thing to consider is the output of the alternator on our cruzes. I imagine either the 1.4t or the 1.8 has a relatively small alternator. With newer cafe rules increasingly making every mpg count most modern vehicles are going with the most efficient setup possible. And larger alternators are heavier, cause more drag and parasitic loss on the motor which results in power loss and mpg hit. I know that our cruze alternators are variable power output but still to keep from being a strain I imagine its a rather small unit. This can play into the need to replace batteries sooner. Factor in the seeming lack of quality in stock parts even when compared to buying the same brand aftermarket and its easy to see why a dead battery can crop up in just a couple of years.


Actually its a nice alternator..IIRC 125A for the 1.8 and 130A (might have been 140A) for the 1.4. A lot better than the 95A alternators I'm used to in older GM vehicles. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where do you live? 10 years is quite a long time.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


halfway between seattle and alaska


----------



## louiecruze (Apr 1, 2013)

I just went to costco and they said they did not make my kind of battery!!!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a side note here but I have the same battery in my Suburban from when it was brand new in 2002. My truck has 85,000 miles on it now in 11 years and I never use it so in the winter time the battery goes dead and in the springtime I charge it up again and start using the truck all season with no problems. Kind of strikes me as strange that's the battery lasted so long.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------

